# Multi Tool Bike



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

I'm starting my hunt for my next road bike. Moots is on my short list of builders I've either worked with or would want to work with (IF, Serotta, maybe Seven, are the others). I'm looking for a frame that will be very reliable on the road and also suitable for doing some dirt roads/gravel/ 'Cross type terrain. So tire clearance, cable routing, brake mounts seem to be a primary concern. In the Moots lineup, the decision appears to be a traditional road frame or the Psychlo X. 

I could use some feedback (preferably from folks who've ridden both) as to which direction to look: road frame with some modifications or cross frame. The bulk of my riding will still be on paved roads, but I really like getting onto some dirt paths and giving Cross a try. So I want something that is a "multi tool" bike.

My current stable has a Mooto-X and a CoMotion steel commuter. The commuter has the tire clearance, racks, fenders etc, but weighs a ton. I'd like the next road frame to be Ti. Last year I sold my 13 year old Ti Serotta "race" bike and realize now that was a mistake, though it did not have clearance for fatter tires.

I realize this being the Moots forum most replies will recommend Moots, but if you have experience with IF, Serotta, Seven feel free to offer your advice. My intuition is that Serotta has become too "boutique" for me, since their basic frame is nearly $2k more than IF's frames. I don't see the Moots pricing on their website.

Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

Wow. Not a single reply. Is that because no one can answer the question or because all of the people active in this thread are also on the Moots forum?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bobonli said:


> Wow. Not a single reply. Is that because no one can answer the question or because all of the people active in this thread are also on the Moots forum?



Maybe ask the question in the bike frame forum. 

More traffic there.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Bobonli said:


> I'm starting my hunt for my next road bike. Moots is on my short list of builders I've either worked with or would want to work with (IF, Serotta, maybe Seven, are the others). I'm looking for a frame that will be very reliable on the road and also suitable for doing some dirt roads/gravel/ 'Cross type terrain. So tire clearance, cable routing, brake mounts seem to be a primary concern. In the Moots lineup, the decision appears to be a traditional road frame or the Psychlo X.
> 
> I could use some feedback (preferably from folks who've ridden both) as to which direction to look: road frame with some modifications or cross frame. The bulk of my riding will still be on paved roads, but I really like getting onto some dirt paths and giving Cross a try. So I want something that is a "multi tool" bike.
> 
> ...


What would you expect for a response in a Moots forum? With that said, since you already had Serottas and Moots, your next logical choices on the list would be to go with either an IF or Seven. But why stick with these big names? There are so many other choices out there when it comes time to buy a high end Ti frame. I am kind of on the same boat, shopping for my next Ti road/CX frame, even though I already have 2 custom frames (please don't ask I am not telling) to be delivered later this summer. Moots PX RSL was on top of my list but it is fading fast because of the hassle of dealing with a dealer as welll as total cost of the frame (secondary reason). I just wish Moots would give us the option to deal directly, as some of us do not need a dealer to be involved. Anyhow, having the budget and shopping around for the next frame are the most fun part of the process so enjoy it while you can. Good luck!


----------



## 0.2HP (Jul 13, 2011)

Except for the cable routing, this bike seems to be what you are looking for:

timetogetnaked.com/the-bikes/light-adventure]Naked Bicycles & Design | Get Naked | Light Adventure


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

If you truly want to use it as a "cross" bike then you already have your answer. You can not run wider than a 27 (most tires), and in many cases, no wider than a 25 on a standard road frame.


----------

